
Ask HN: Biggest Problems Regarding Travel - kver
Hi guys,<p>I&#x27;m building a product that will revolutionize the travel industry.<p>What are the biggest problems you are facing regarding travel?
======
azyrock
I am tired of planning an interesting itinerary as it takes shitloads of time.
I am a young and active guy and I always have to look for the best routes that
fit me and I'd like to see a product that has some interesting offerings
regarding this

------
GrumpyNl
These days not much. Biggest annoyance is the waiting line before customs

